
Portable MRI. Anytime, Anywhere - delian66
https://www.hyperfine.io/
======
sumguysr
This looks impossible.

~~~
haspoken
Here is something a bit more informative:

[https://hackaday.com/2020/05/08/portable-mri-machine-
comes-t...](https://hackaday.com/2020/05/08/portable-mri-machine-comes-to-the-
patient/)

There are quite a few articles on hackaday.com about MRIs.

You might also do a search for DIY MRI on your favorite search engine.

